# NYC Street Photos in Which Every Stranger is Staring at the Photographer



## nerwin (Jul 24, 2015)

I really thought this was interesting, something different than the typical street photography shots.  I know the feeling when I try street photography.

Have a read, I think Nathan Bett did a great job with this project.

NYC Street Photos in Which Every Stranger is Staring at the Photographer


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2015)

lol!!! That is some funny chit!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 24, 2015)

They creep me out a bit!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2015)

*NSFW*  - Coarse Language--   *NSFW*  Video






*NSFW* Video-Foul Language!!! *NSFW*

Whaddaya' bet he uses something like the Tourette's Syndrome character that Amy Poehler played in Deuce Bigelow, Male Gigolo-- you know to get EVERYBODY'S attention?


----------



## nerwin (Jul 24, 2015)

I like Amy Poehler, she is really funny.


----------



## nat3wall (Sep 23, 2015)

It was creative, and eery.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Sep 29, 2015)

Derrel said:


> *NSFW*  - Coarse Language--   *NSFW*  Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hilarious. but they are composites 

I really want to do something like this now.. but rather than compositing people in just scream bloody murder so everyone looks at me. Sounds like a fun time. Lmao


----------

